# A 2.5 year olds first encounter with ipad...too cute



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's adorable!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's adorable!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not only adorable, but amazing. Do you think you could have done that at 2.5 years? I know i couldn't have. Truly amazing what kids can do at such early ages!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When my son was young, he knew how to load his tapes into the VCR, turn on the TV and the television and watch them.  If I made a sippy cup of milk and put cereal in a bowl the night before, he knew to get them out of the fridge himself.  On Saturday morning we were not woken at Oh-dark-thirty by a little kid who wanted food and entertainment.  He got his cereal, which he ate dry, and drank his milk and watched TV or kid vids. . . .we usually got to sleep in until at least 8 or 9 in the morning!  

Kids learn really fast. So, yeah, I'm sure I could have. . . .if they had had such devices. . . .but they didn't.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When my son was young, he knew how to load his tapes into the VCR, turn on the TV and the television and watch them. If I made a sippy cup of milk and put cereal in a bowl the night before, he knew to get them out of the fridge himself. On Saturday morning we were not woken at Oh-dark-thirty by a little kid who wanted food and entertainment. He got his cereal, which he ate dry, and drank his milk and watch TV or kid vid. . . .we usually got to sleep in until at least 8 or 9 in the morning!
> 
> Kids learn really fast. So, yeah, I'm sure I could have. . . .if they had had such devices. . . .but they didn't.


That is so cute! I miss them at that age (not enough to have another one though)

Same here. The kids have always been very quick to learn. My son was able to get himself online by the time he was 3. My oldest learned to use the microwave by the time she was 3.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I saw this video a couple of days ago,and it was cool to see how naturally children take to things.
I think the iPad  and like devices will be the way of the future for education,and it is exciting to see.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I would bet that this child has used Dad's or Mom's iTouch or iPhone before.   Children are very good at applying what they have learned to new situations. They are also willing to keep trying until something works.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Adorable: She's not 2.5; remove that decimal point...she's 25. Love your Avatar, by the way.

*Let's face it: Our kids could teach us!!* If I had a dollar for how many times my kids have to show me something (tech wise) I'd be rich.

Hey: Today's kids don't know how to play stick ball or kick the can because of technology. OR (and a pet peeve of mine) Make change without the Cash Register telling them how much to give back. I was one of those Moms who would not allow the use of a calculator.

*OK*: Without sounding overly boastful: The little girl reminds me of my 22 year old.

When she was in Kindergarten she could point out all of the United States on a _BLANK_ map and list all the state capitols. One day the principal caught wind and took her by the hand to the 5th grade class and made her recite everything for them. When she made it to that same 5th grade class...she had top student award and countless awards, certificates, trophies. HOWEVER, that made me feel badly for my son who always caught the teachers AFTER they had already had her!!

Some kids are just like little absorbent sponges...they soak up everything. She is now a fourth year college student on a full academic scholarship. Having said that; I will take 9 of my son to 1 her; (personality wise) she is a love, but so intense. He is just happy go lucky and goes with the flow. The odd thing (and this is common with many genius level people); she has zero common sense. Probably because when something is so simple; the genius in them is always looking for the complexities rather than the simplicities. I love them both to pieces...it's a nice balance; they each offset the other perfectly.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I would bet that this child has used Dad's or Mom's iTouch or iPhone before.


I was thinking the same thing. 

I need to know what that "cat" game is that the little girl was playing in the video. Anyone have any idea? I want it for my 2.5 year old. 

Edited to say never mind...i think it is First Words: Animals.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't wait to give the one I bought to my niece.  This is the future of computers.


----------

